# Brackish Crustaceans?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

are there any types of brackish crustaceans? if so, are there any that a fig eight puffer wont go after?
thanks


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

i have ghost shrimp in my eel tank... as for not getting eaten... thats another story, but they clean up while they are alive... and 50 of them will last me like 6 months in a 55 gallon tank


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Possibly a fiddler crab? They actually perfer brackish I believe... I'd maybe try it with one. Pretty tough fellas in my opinion.


----------

